# mealworms



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

decided to pick up a dozen mealworms today for my p's they ate them up no problem , my p's are only 3 " alright for them at this size i guess , anyone else feed these ??


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i feed my rhom mealworms sometimes and he loves them.

i use to feed my 10 rbp's mealworms as well (when i still had them) and they would eat themn all up as well.

i raise my own mealworms. if u are interested in doing that then here is a link to a DIY forum that i posted awhile back.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

p's love em


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

I heard that you have to cut the head off or kill the worm before feeding it to your fish. I heard that they can eat away from your fish's stomach. But i guess thats not a problem for P's since they bite them into pieces.

Am i right, or is what i heard bullshit :rock:


----------



## Houseman (Nov 28, 2003)

All I do is go out into the garden and get a whole bunch of earth worms.....chew them right up....and it's free!!! lol


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

hmmm thinking about trying some are they cheap?


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

get them some shrimp, mine love it!!


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

that would suk if the mealworms ate up ur p's on the inside, but im thinking the worms would drown by that time.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

you should try king worms there like meal worms only bigger but they sometimes make a mess


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

meal worms were one of the first live food my p's got... they loved them!!


----------

